# Looking for surgeon for Thyroidectomy



## pennysueorr (Feb 4, 2010)

I am facing a Thyroidectomy. Waiting biposy results. Does anyone have recommendations for a surgeon in the NH seacoast area? I want the best surgeon! Thank you


----------



## khoffman (Feb 24, 2010)

*Surgeon for Thyroidectomy*

Our ENT Physicians remove thyroids, so I am thinking if you already go to an Endocrine doctor, maybe you can get a referral from them?

Or look at the ENT doctors.  

kathy


----------

